# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolva/nolvadren xt?

## Dougiefresh7707

I got my pct from someone I thought was a friend he said it was nolva but turns out its not its a product called nolvadren xt what is this?

----------


## clarky.

> I got my pct from someone I thought was a friend he said it was nolva but turns out its not its a product called nolvadren xt what is this?


Test booster mate a load of shit get your self some proper pct stuff you can get it from the site sponser top of the page.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Give it back to your friend and, like my buddy Gix says, 'punch him in throat', for selling you that garbage. (unless it was unintentional)

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Yea I gave it back to him but ar-r had no nolva unless they call it something else?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Dougie look for L-Tamox, or something very similar

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Tamoxifen citrate how long will 30 ml last me at 20 milligrams per milliliter ?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Thats 600mg total. 

So if a standard PCT requires 40/20/20/20, this translates to wkly amounts of 280/140/140/140 which totals 700mg. 

Therefor you need two bottles for a standard PCT.  :Smilie:

----------


## mikey hulk

Hey bro check the site again bottles contain 50ml at 20mg/ml which is 1000mg 
Works great tastes like crap at least that's what I take from the weird looks on my rats faces

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

I use purity solutions better prices any feed back on the site?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I use purity solutions better prices any feed back on the site?


Do they have 60% off sales? If you have a problem, do they *immediately* address the problem in favor of the customer? Is their shipping fast and reliable? Do they ship discreetly? Is their customer service the best on the internet? Are they professional every step of the way? 

The reason i ask is because AR-R .com is all of the above and more.  :Smilie:

----------


## mikey hulk

I believe you should edit your post

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Which post and idk I have bought from ar-r too ill check it out again I just remembered it was a lot more when I ordered but it was awhile ago.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

And if its 50ml 20mg per ml then one bottle will do ?

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Also I don't understand why it's called nolvadren seems to me that its another pro hormone and not a serm.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

^^ besides the point just seems weird to me.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> And if its 50ml 20mg per ml then one bottle will do ?


Yes. it contains 1000mg, not 600. Perhaps that's why is a little more expensive? There is *almost twice as much.* 





> Also I don't understand why it's called nolvadren seems to me that its another pro hormone and not a serm.


You want to trust your body and health to some other obscure compound, be my guest. Me? I'll stick to what works and with someone who has a solid proven track record.  :Smilie: 

Order from AR-R , Dougie. It cost less in the long run, you wont be disappointed, and you'll sleep sound at night...unless youre on Tren .  :Wink:

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

No I'm not using it nolvadren that is ,my order is in and I should have it pretty soon here now go long after I finish pct can I start a test only cycle ?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Time on + PCT = Time off. 

This is a fairly solid rule of thumb. Its not only important to give your endocrine system a rest, but its equally important to rest your CNS.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

So right after pct I can start?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> So right after pct I can start?


Arithmetic is not your strong suit is it? lol

No. Add up the wks you are on cycle PLUS the wks for PCT and total them up. Thats the amount of time you wait MINUMUM to do another cycle.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Haha, sry misunderstood I see what you mean now ok sounds good pct is typically what 2 weeks?

----------


## MickeyKnox

How would i know bro? Other than you mentioning test only, I haven't the foggiest idea of what you're taking??

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Epistane 50mg daily h-drol 100 mg a day it's only 4 weeks

----------


## MickeyKnox

Get some bloodwork about 6wks after your PCT.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Yea I know rookie mistake I consulted with a buddy that is on a cycle and has adviced me to finish up and pct then wait and start my cycle.

----------


## MickeyKnox

I didn't know you were doing PH's. I dont recommend that crap at all man.

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

Epi is actually a steroid h-drol to but also a ph but like is said I know mistake on my part but my nolva won't be here for a little while so I can't just stop as so as it comes I'm getting off tho.

----------

